# PWF Foundation Wall Repair Questions



## gc9713 (Nov 15, 2007)

I need to straighten one section (about 12' long) of a PWF basement foundation wall on one face of a 2 storey wood frame residence.  The existing wood foundation wall is bowed inwards about 1" at the centre.  There are no leakage/moisture problems.  The wall is about 20 years old, and while there's no indication of continuing movement, it represents a risk (and large adverse effect on resale value down the road).

Likely reasons for the movement include exterior backfill too high, wrong backfill material, and possibly underdesigned PWF wall.  Only time will tell after removing interior drywall to inspect the interior face of the wall; and exterior excavation to footing to inspect the exterior face.  At that point, I'll get a structural engineer to inspect and advise on the probable root causes and remediation.

My expectation is that remediation work will involve (among other things TBD)temporary support of the house load along the interior of that basement wall (full height basement) and then straightening of the wall.  Given the house load and exterior lateral load relieved, I'm wondering what the mechanics are for actually straightening the wall.  My assumption (best guess) is that the process would involve use of some form of jack bolted to the basement concrete slab floor at the lower end; which is then angled upwards to the interior face of the PWF wood foundation wall; and then bolted/attached to a plate against the interior face of the PWF foundation wall.  At that point I'm guessing that one would gradually and slowly extend the jack to straighten the wall.

If anyone has any background material on this process, pictures or past experience to share, that would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome GC:
For the small deflection you have, the age, and no further movement or leaks, I would not touch the wall. Monitor it to see if there is further movement down the road and consider the repairs then. As it is now, it may have been built that way in the begining and you may  be opening a can of worms.
You seem to have a good handle on what to do about it. An alternative would be to set anchors in the outer wall of the excavation, put a whaler on the wall and pull it back with bolts (one each 3' at the mid height of the wall).
I wish the very best for you in this noble project.
Glenn


----------

